# Velvet's life span



## velvet'smom (Oct 12, 2003)

I was wondering if any one could tell me how long a pet pigeon lives. Velvet is a healthy one year old, we found stunned on the road last november. He wanted to stay so we kept him. Won't let us pick him up or pet him. Won't land on us but does love to play. Chase, pick the foot, pick on the dog, chase the cat, climb the stairs, fly everywhere in the house and most of all whop whop in front of mirrors. He eats well, baths often and is generaly a good bird. How long will this last for? Thanks for any help. Martha

------------------
martha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello Martha and Velvet and welcome to pigeons.com! While feral pigeons have a very hard life and could be considered quite fortunate to live for 2-4 years or so, pet pigeons can easily live into their teens. I would guess the "average" life span of a well cared for pet pigeon to be 10-12 years.

I have one pet pigeon who came to me several years ago as a rescue who is wearing a 1987 band. Thus, Traveler, is 16 going on 17. Until he met with trouble and became injured, he was a racing pigeon. He is now the senior pigeon around here and lives a life of safety and luxury.

Terry Whatley


----------



## velvet'smom (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hello Martha and Velvet and welcome to pigeons.com! While feral pigeons have a very hard life and could be considered quite fortunate to live for 2-4 years or so, pet pigeons can easily live into their teens. I would guess the "average" life span of a well cared for pet pigeon to be 10-12 years.
> 
> I have one pet pigeon who came to me several years ago as a rescue who is wearing a 1987 band. Thus, Traveler, is 16 going on 17. Until he met with trouble and became injured, he was a racing pigeon. He is now the senior pigeon around here and lives a life of safety and luxury.
> ...


17 years, what if I don't live that long, yip. I never thought a wild bird could live that long. Well thank you for the infor, I better make my will. I hope he does life a long life and I hope he enjoys it. Thanks for the info Martha.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

I've even read accounts of some of the veteran war pigeons living in retirement into their 20's. 

I hope mine does!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I've read that the record for the length of a pigeon's life is 29 years. I think it was in one of the Audobon (hope it's spelled correctly) animal encylopedias if anyone wants to check.


----------

